# Do you swap?



## Neve (Dec 12, 2014)

Another soap-maker comes up to you at a market and looks at your soap, then asks you if you would consider a trade. What do you say?

The backstory: a little while ago I was the other soapmaker and I was checking out another vendor's soaps. I don't make the same kind of soap and was interested in trying it but it was quite expensive. So I asked her if she would swap soaps with me. Her response was, to be quite honest, pretty rude. She hadn't even looked at my soaps.

Now naturally I wouldn't expect anyone to just say yes without looking at the soap first. But she didn't even do that. And with her attitude, I was extremely hesitant to put forward her name on facebook later when someone was seeking this vendor out and couldn't remember who it was. Because I'm far too nice, I did message the person and give the name, but I'm sure many people wouldn't.  However I also told her what happened. It's up to her whether she bothers to seek out the vendor or look elsewhere. Your behaviour can sure bite you in the ass later, so a bit of politeness won't kill you.

Maybe this behaviour is common, everything is so competitive, but I went back to my table feeling very miffed. I am friends with many market vendors and they never act like this.

So, do you swap? I want to know.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 12, 2014)

Neve I am sorry that this happened to you. there is never an excuse for being rude. This year I have been asked a half dozen times, and each time I was fine with a trade. I have a beautiful hand crochet scarf, earrings, and a necklace from my trades. I had a soap maker with soap that smelled like cigarette smoke, and I didn't even say no to her. I just tossed the soap. She was a nice person, and I just hate being mean spirited. We did talk about fragrance, but don't think she got what I was trying to say. So I think it depends on the person you ask.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 12, 2014)

When Catherine McGinnis opened up the soap retreat in Florida, she stated "There are over a billion people on the planet, and they all get dirty".  She was addressing an early question from someone asking if there was still room for new soap businesses out there. She set the tone for the group. Sorry you had to run into someone like that.


----------



## Neve (Dec 12, 2014)

I wanted the soap for the hubby. I've only traded once ever and it was the other vendors idea. I got a card which I gave to a friend. She got two soaps. 

Every time I see something I like that I can't afford I'm hesitant to ask to swap. First time I get up the nerve and the woman laughs in my face. And she was from out of town in MY hood. I could have referred people to her had she been nicer. I will probably  never made that kind of soap.

Hubby said he didn't want it anyway.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow pretty crappy attitude and you are a better person than me for giving out her contact info to the person seeking it.

I have and will swap with other vendors at fairs. I often did this when I was in the craft fair scene but only if the other vendor had something I wanted.


----------



## papillonpotions (Dec 12, 2014)

I would swap in a heartbeat, it's just fun!  I'm sorry you ran into a diva.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 12, 2014)

I love to swap for other things including soap! It's fun and you might even make a repeat customer


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 12, 2014)

Neve, I am so sorry that this happened to you . 

I love to swap my soaps with other soapers when ever I can. I have participated in a couple of soap swaps and I loved every single swap.  It's a great way to have  other soapers' creations!

I am hoping and waiting for SMF's soap swap - perhaps someday! .


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never swapped soap, but I've swapped for other things. TBH, I would find it weird if another soaper wanted to swap, but no reason to be rude! Just say, "No thanks."


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm sorry that happened to you!  

I'm all for 16th century bartering!   If someone asked me to swap, I would say, "Sure, what do you have that I may like?"  I would also do it based on price, too. I wouldn't offer one bar of soap for diamond necklace.  Also, if I _really _wanted it, I might offer a little more of my product to encourage them to barter.  It's ALL about negotiation.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never traded before but I would in a heart beat.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have traded soap for home grown veggies/potatoes and for a pair of Ugg boots. I love the idea of trade and I feel sorry for that diva soaper cause I expect with that attitude their business will likely suffer.

Their loss.


----------



## Dorymae (Dec 12, 2014)

Trading would work for me.  I don't see anything wrong with it at all, especially with like value products.  Sometimes people can be horribly rude and obnoxious.  Pfft just brush them off and be glad you know what kind of person they are so you won't have to bother with them.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe she was worried about you trying to reverse engineer her product?

Still, the Englishness in me can't imagine laughing in someone's face like that


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 13, 2014)

The only soap I have swapped has been group deals, where you send to a hostess and she mails back one from each participant.  But I did lots of swaps when I made altered books.  

If you feel burned by this experience, next time first ask if the person likes trying other's soaps besides their own.  If they are game to the idea, then you can proceed.


----------



## Saponista (Dec 13, 2014)

The Englishness in me is also horrified at the response you received ! All I can think of is that next time you try to feel the waters with the person first, chat with them and make sure you are definitely on friendly terms before asking for a swap. It's such a shame that you had such a bad experience!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 13, 2014)

If you feel self conscious, perhaps wait and see who shows an interest in your products first? I was at a show and noticed a candle maker admiring my soaps, so I swapped her for some candles. 

Also, maybe say, "I'd love to swap with you. Let me know if you're interested!" and then leave. Then if they're interested, they'll approach you.


----------



## HorseCreek (Dec 13, 2014)

I love to swap! I can't believe someone would be so rude (well I can, but I shouldn't!) I'm open to swapping for anything I'm interested in, including other's soaps. Some people just didn't get taught any manners.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 13, 2014)

I have never swapped for soap yet.  I have also traded soap for other things, like many of you.  Earlier this week I traded soap for a Christmas duck and home made feta goat cheese!  I've traded for cake, pumpkins, cabbage and other food.  I'm all for trading, I'd love to trade soap for all my needs!  Soap for gas, internet, and property taxes please...


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 13, 2014)

Earthen_Step said:


> I have never swapped for soap yet.  I have also traded soap for other things, like many of you.  Earlier this week I traded soap for a Christmas duck and home made feta goat cheese!  I've traded for cake, pumpkins, cabbage and other food.  I'm all for trading, I'd love to trade soap for all my needs!  Soap for gas, internet, and property taxes please...



Eathern, oh please~~~I would love to trade my soaps for property taxes, too! :razz:


----------

